# low-temp caulk



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody know if there is low-temp caulk for ext? I know of some for 40 degree but not 35...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you tried any of the fast dry caulks? They have driers in them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no i haven't but i wonder if that would substitute for low-temp. If it cures faster, at least that helps against the threat of rain I suppose.

I'm trying to finish a ext and its going to be at the 50 degrees or less all week. Painting won't be too bad, but caulking first is kinda rough, especially with the rain besides the low-temps...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I use one from Dap that dries in 45min. Good price too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used PPG's topgun 250 that dries for spray immediately ( What the tube said) and brush 30 minutes. It worked good for the application I needed to use it in. Not exactly a low temp caulk though.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I have used PPG's topgun 250 that dries for spray immediately ( What the tube said) and brush 30 minutes. It worked good for the application I needed to use it in. Not exactly a low temp caulk though.


I'll have to call the ppg guy tomorrow. That might be my best bet.
If it dries that quick, it should be able to *weather the storm*


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

john what is this DAP stuff you are talking about?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's just Dap 40 min fast cure.I like it because it doesn't shrink very much, and doesn't flash at all. there are better caulks out there but this one is good if you want to caulk and paint the same day and don't want flashing marks.


----------



## ED KID (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the PPG Top Gun 250 when time is a issue. For ext. or interior but being that its latex i wouldn't use it if it's going to freeze. Any paintable caulk that needs Mineral Spirits for clean up (OSI) would be a better bet for low temp. App.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep. DAP 3.0 All Purpose. Can do -35F. Can be exposed to water in 3 hours.

Its new.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

White Lightning has one called Storm Blaster, can be applied to 0 degrees, can be applied to wet or oily surfaces, is paintable but 24 hours for latex and 1 week for oil. Can be found at Menards or SW.


----------

